# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  سفرة أم البنين ....بين الاسراف ....والبركة

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
----------------
موضوع تناقشنا فيه مع بعض الإخوة الشباب وأحببت أن أطرحه عليكم للنقاش 
الا وهو .......إقامة سفرة أم البنين عليها السلام 
من المتعارف عليه بيننا وفي مجتمعنا خصوصاً أن من كانت أو كان لديهما حاجة أو تحققت هه الحاجة بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى وبفضل الاستغاثة بأم البنين عليها السلام 
وتعبيراً للشكر لله تعالى 
يتم عمل سفرة وقراءة بإسم أم البنين عليها السلام 
وتقدم فيها المأكولات والمشروبات وتتم قراءة المولد 
وغير ذلك من الذكر لأهل البيت عليهم السلام 

لكن الملاحظ في السنوات الأخيرة تحولت هذه السفرة لدى البعض من مجرد تقديم الشكر والذكر الى التباهي والتفاخر بين الناس ويتم عمل أشياء وأشياء تظاهراً وتفاخراً بهذا الشيء حتى أصبح للبعض نوع من التجارة 
وأمسى المضمون جانبياً وتم التركيز على الأشياء التي تعد جانبية كتقديم أنوااااااااع وأنواااااااااع من الأطعمة والأشربة والهدايا التي تكلف الشيء الفلاني 

وهي مبالغ لو تصرف في مواضع غير ما تصرف فيه كأنت أولى بالشكر لله تعالى 
وأذهلني أن بعض الموائد هذه تكلف 
مبلغ وقدره 6000الآف ريال فقط للمأكولات 

وهذا شيء مبالغ فيه جداً جداً جداً ،
 وهذا الشيء نقل لي بلسان أحد الأصدقاء وهو يقول بأن قريبته من عملت هذا الشيء 

- فهل تحولت هذه السفرة الى نوع من البذخ والإسراف حالها كحال بعض الحفلات الأخرى ؟؟
- في المتوسط كم تكلف سفرة أم البنين عليها السلام ؟؟( ولي تعليق على هذا الأمر بإنتظار آرائكم )
- اليست هي تعبير عن الفرح والشكر ، إقامة هذه المائدة المباركة ؟؟
- لماذا نتحول في تفكيرنا نحو الأسوأ بينما نحن بإستطاعتنا أن نكون الأفضل ؟


ننتظر آرائكم القيمة فلا تبخلوا بها عنا 

لكم منا خالص التحيات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوع حميل للطرح

سفرة ام البنين او عبد الله الرضيع او السيدة زينب و....بمختلف انواعها انما هي عبارة عن 
مجلس للدعاء والتوسل بالأئمة والأولياء الصالحين عليهم السلام

وكما تفضلت اخي الكريم اصبحت المبالغة في ما يقدم واضحة للعيان والمفاخرة عليها بات مظهرا من مظاهر الموضة

يكفي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوع حميل للطرح

سفرة ام البنين او عبد الله الرضيع او السيدة زينب و....بمختلف انواعها انما هي عبارة عن 
مجلس للدعاء والتوسل بالأئمة والأولياء الصالحين عليهم السلام

وكما تفضلت اخي الكريم اصبحت المبالغة في ما يقدم واضحة للعيان والمفاخرة عليها بات مظهرا من مظاهر الموضة

يكفي في نظري الشيء البسيط مثلا فطيرة عصير و سمبوسة والحمد لله
ما تجود به ايادي المؤمنين تكمل الباقي

لكن لا ... ترى من تنذر بالسفرة تقوم قائمتها 
تحجز من من الملايات وليست اي ملاية صغيرة او مبتدئة واذا حصل استضافة ملاية من البحرين بات الوضع التفاخري النفسي افضل
لا ننسى الوضع العام التنسيق من شموع وبرد وو التنسيق النهائي لشكل السفرة سواء كانت مولد او عزاء
وايضا المكان الذي ستقام فيه قبو حركات او حسينية فخامة
وغيره وغيره
فضلا عن الاكل :حجز المخابز للفطاير 
والبسكويتات والمعاميل والشبسات
كما تحجز من يطبخ ويغلف ويجهز الاطعمة

والسير وراء التفاخر بات هو الهدف المنشود ونسي السبب الذي من اجله عملت السفرة

اما عن التكلفة الطبيعية ل أعتقد بأنها زائدة عن الحد 
تقريبا250 للملاية .....على الأغلب 
تكلفة البسكويتات  والشيبسات على الأغلب10 ريال.....لو افترضنا 10كراتين .....200ريال 
الفطاير على العدد....100 ...تقريبا 75 ريال
العصير بانواعه لنفرض 18 ريال ..5 كراتين..ب90 ريال 

سفرة خفيفة على المعدة ب615 تقريبا مع بعض الزيادات و...
والإن هناك لجان تجهز السفرة بأكملها ب 2000 ريال
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا اعرف

ننتظر الأراء للنقاش

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم*
*..أخوتي الكرام..*
*أوافقكم الرأي فقد تحولت سفرة أم البنين سلام الله عليها من مكان للعباده وذكر الله* 
*وذكر أفراح   أو  مصائب أهل البيت سلام الله عليهم* 
*إلى مكان للتفاخر والبذخ كما تفضلتم..*
*هذا قطعاً لايرضي أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام*
*ولا يرضي سيدتنا ومولاتنا باب الحوائج أم البنين عليها الصلاة والسلام*
*فالمجلس يقام باسم أم البنين ونقومبالتوسل بأم البنين لقضاء الحوائج*
*فلا بأس أن نقوم بشراء الشيئ البسيط كما يقال (طهارة من عند  أم البنين)*
*لو فكرنا في الأمر بنظري حتى مجرد توزيع الماء يكفي*
*ولكن الناس بدعوا في كل شيئ*
* حتى في التوسل بأهل البيت سلام الله عليهم*
*لو تذكر الانسان للحظه أنه محاسب على كل صغيرة وكبيرة لما فعل كل ذلك*
*سيقول البعض هذا في حب أهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*..ارواحنا فداء لأهل البيت ليس فقط أموالنا..*
*ولكن أهل البيت سلام الله عليهم لايأمرونا بالاسراف والترف*
*أما من جهة تقدير المتوسط لتكلفة سفرة أم البنين فعن نفسي لاأستطيع التقدير؟؟*
*..يعطيك العافيه أخي واحد فاضي على إثارة هذا الموضوع المهم جداً..*
*..ودمت في حفظ الرحمن..*

----------


## فرح

سفرهة ام البنين سلام الله عليها او كل مايقام به من اجل اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
بجد وبكل صراحه هذه الايام ماهو الاتباهي امام الاخرين لااكثر من هذا القول ..
يعني اختي او بنت خالتي او........الخ سويت جديه اكلات والكل شكرها 
زين يااختي العزيزه هذه عندها استطاعه ع هذا التقديم ولو انه بجد حرااام 
لو تتبرع بها الى الفقراء والجمعيات افضل لان اهل البيت مايحبووا الترف الزااايد عن حده 
اصبحن النساء كل واحده تناظر الثانيه بيت فلان عمل انا بعد اعمل وتلاقي 
سفرة مولاتي روحي لها الفداء مو كأنها حق دعاء تقول حفله بجد منظر موسف منا 
بجد قليل مقيوت ولاكثير مضيع ،، هذه المثل ما اعرفه بس جى ع خاطري ..
بجد خيي وبالخصوص بالقطيف ..تقول حفله مشويات بانواعه ومعجانات ..وحلويااات ....الخ 
بجد خيي لااستطيع تقييم مايصرف لانه يتهي لي بعد 
الناس طبقات ومفاخره زااايده..
المعذره ع الهدره 
خيي ابو زيــــــــن 
كل الشكر ع الطرح الرااائع 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا هالابداااااع الحلوومنك خيي 
موفق للخير انشاء الله

----------


## LUCKY

*و الله الزمن من سيء الى اسوء* 

*صراحه من قبل كم سنه كنت اذكر الوالده الله يحفظها كانت لما تحضر سفره ام البنين تقول انهم وزرعوا سمبوسه و فطائر و عصيرات و غيرها من الاشياء البسيطه* 

*و لكن الان صارت سفره ام البنين متنوعه و من الوجبات تجلب من ارقى المطاعم و ايجلب ملايات خاصه لاحياء سفره ام البنين ووووو مصاريف ماتدري من وين تبدأ و من وين تنتهي* 

*و لو رجعنا الى ام البنين و اهل البيت لا ايقنا انهم لا يحبون الاسراف في التوسل بهم و انا مع الاخت دمعه على السطور في القول بان الماء يكفي اذا كانت النيه خالصه لله* 

*بعيداً عن التباهي و التفاخر فلانه قالت و فلانه سوت و غيره من البذخ الغير مبرر*

*و انا الحين لما اقول الى امي اني انذر الى ام البنين تقول كم بتدفع على شان نسوي السفره لان الوضع تغير يعني اذا ما تدفع 2000 ريال يحل عليك الغضب و اذا قلت واجد يقولوا ام البنين ما تستاهل و انا بصراحه اذا تحققت الجاجه اللي عندي راح انسق مع اختي و اعطيها 500 ريال لعمل السفرها و بعتقادي هذا المبلغ و ان زاد عليه القليل يكفي لعمل سفره ام البنين سلام الله عليها* 

*يسلموا اخي ابو زين على الطرح الراااااااااااااائع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدنا

كلنا كلامنا انصب حول ان السفرة هالأيام صارت اسراف وتبذير

واني معاكم في توزيع حتى لو علبة الماء

لأن البركة هي المبتغى 

مو عمل عشى ووليمة 

بالنسبة الى التقدير الي اني حطيته حسبت يكفي 100 شخص تقريبا

والله كل ما زاد الأكل والتفاخر احس ان البركة اتقل وياه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الاسراف صار سمة غالبة على جميع المناسبات 
سواء الاعراس ...اعياد الميلاد ...حفلات الخطوبة 
كذلك المناسبات الدينية 
كعشرة عاشوراء ....المواليد ...الوفيات ..الناصفة ...وتأذية الندور
تحولت المأكولات والمشروبات من بركة الى حركات فخفخة وتباهي 
والاسراف امر منهي عنه وما يرضى ائمتنا عن الي نسويه 
ولو يدروا ان اغب هالمأكولات مسيرها لسلة المهملات لانها زايدة عن الحاجة 
تروح وحدة وتطلع بكيس مليان فطائر وحلويات 
ويعطونها بعد لاولادها واهلها 
ما اعرف قصد من هالحركات غير التفاخر والمباهاة 
الله يهدي الجميع
شكرا ابو زين لمواضيعك التوعوية للمجتمع

----------


## واحد فاضي

> موضوع حميل للطرح
> 
> سفرة ام البنين او عبد الله الرضيع او السيدة زينب و....بمختلف انواعها انما هي عبارة عن 
> مجلس للدعاء والتوسل بالأئمة والأولياء الصالحين عليهم السلام
> 
> وكما تفضلت اخي الكريم اصبحت المبالغة في ما يقدم واضحة للعيان والمفاخرة عليها بات مظهرا من مظاهر الموضة
> 
> يكفي



خيتي عفاف الهدى حياش الله 

أشكر لك تواجدك الرائع خيتي 

رحم الله والديك 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عفاف الهدى مرحبتين مره فانيه 




> موضوع حميل للطرح







> بمشاركتكم خيتي 
> 
> سفرة ام البنين او عبد الله الرضيع او السيدة زينب و....بمختلف انواعها انما هي عبارة عن 
> مجلس للدعاء والتوسل بالأئمة والأولياء الصالحين عليهم السلام
> 
> وكما تفضلت اخي الكريم اصبحت المبالغة في ما يقدم واضحة للعيان والمفاخرة عليها بات مظهرا من مظاهر الموضة
> 
> يكفي في نظري الشيء البسيط مثلا فطيرة عصير و سمبوسة والحمد لله
> ما تجود به ايادي المؤمنين تكمل الباقي
> ...




لك خالص تحياتي للتواجد الرائع 

رحم اللد والديك 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعه حياش الله 




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم*
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> *..أخوتي الكرام..*
> *أوافقكم الرأي فقد تحولت سفرة أم البنين سلام الله عليها من مكان للعباده وذكر الله* 
> *وذكر أفراح أو مصائب أهل البيت سلام الله عليهم* 
> *إلى مكان للتفاخر والبذخ كما تفضلتم..*
> ...




الشكر موصول لك أختي لتواجدك الرائع 

رحم الله والديك 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي فرح حياش الله 




> سفرة ام البنين سلام الله عليها او كل مايقام به من اجل اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
> 
> بجد وبكل صراحه هذه الايام ماهو الاتباهي امام الاخرين لااكثر من هذا القول ..
> يعني اختي او بنت خالتي او........الخ سويت جديه اكلات والكل شكرها 
> زين يااختي العزيزه هذه عندها استطاعه ع هذا التقديم ولو انه بجد حرااام 
> وما دمر الامور الا التباهي بين أهل البيت الواحد بغض النظر عن الأقرباء 
> يعين أختي سوت كده لازم أني أسوي كده 
> ومن فترة استغربت من أحد الشباب يقول لي 
> عديلي عمل كده لسفرة أم البنين عليها السلام وأبغى أسوي سفرة أحسن من اللي سواها وأكبر ، وأبغى أوزع هدايا أحسن منه 
> ...





لك مني خالص التحيات 

رحم الله والديش 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي LUCKY حياك الله 




> *و الله الزمن من سيء الى اسوء* 
> 
> الله يجيرنا من شي أعظم 
> *صراحه من قبل كم سنه كنت اذكر الوالده الله يحفظها كانت لما تحضر سفره ام البنين تقول انهم وزرعوا سمبوسه و فطائر و عصيرات و غيرها من الاشياء البسيطه* 
> هذا الواجب علينا نسويه 
> يعني الإطعام بركة مو شبعه للناس 
> أهم شي التوسل والدعاء 
> *و لكن الان صارت سفره ام البنين متنوعه و من الوجبات تجلب من ارقى المطاعم و ايجلب ملايات خاصه لاحياء سفره ام البنين ووووو مصاريف ماتدري من وين تبدأ و من وين تنتهي* 
> الله يعين الفقير ، ما يسلم من كلام الناس 
> ...





لك خالص تحياتي للتواجد الرااااااااائع 

رحم الله والديك 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> عدنا
> 
> كلنا كلامنا انصب حول ان السفرة هالأيام صارت اسراف وتبذير
> 
> واني معاكم في توزيع حتى لو علبة الماء
> 
> لأن البركة هي المبتغى 
> 
> مو عمل عشى ووليمة 
> ...



خيتي عفاف الهدى مرحبتين 

أشكرك على التواجد والمشاركة 

رحم الله والديك 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نوارة الدنيا حياش الله 




> الاسراف صار سمة غالبة على جميع المناسبات 
> سواء الاعراس ...اعياد الميلاد ...حفلات الخطوبة 
> كذلك المناسبات الدينية 
> كعشرة عاشوراء ....المواليد ...الوفيات ..الناصفة ...وتأذية الندور
> مع الأسف هذا هو الغالب عند الناس 
> أتذكر قبل كم سنه كنا نطبخ محموص في محرم 
> إقترحنا أن يتم الطبخ في العشرة الثانيه من المحرم بإعتبار أن العشرة الأولى 
> أكثر الناس تطبخ وحتى نضمن أن الناس سوف تأكل ما نطبخ 
> فجاء أحدهم ( شايب) وأخذ يقول لينا 
> ...




الف شكر لك خيتي لتواجدك الرائع 

رحم الله والديك 

فمان الله

----------


## ام سيد سراج

من المفترض ان لايكون التفاخر والتباهي بمثل هذه المناسبات لكي لايتمادى الناس بعمل سفرة بأسم ام البنين لن ذلك يؤثر سلبـاً على استمرار هذه العادة العلىسيئة بين شرائح المجتمع واهل البيت عليهم السلام للقدوة وليس للتباهي والتفاخر وكي لاتستمر هذه العادة للأجيال القادمة فيكون تأثيرها سلبي على حتى الجيل-
ووفقكم الله لحب اهل البيت عليهم السلام ورزقكم شفاعتهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> من المفترض ان لايكون التفاخر والتباهي بمثل هذه المناسبات لكي لايتمادى الناس بعمل سفرة بأسم ام البنين لن ذلك يؤثر سلبـاً على استمرار هذه العادة العلى سيئة بين شرائح المجتمع واهل البيت عليهم السلام للقدوة وليس للتباهي والتفاخر وكي لاتستمر هذه العادة للأجيال القادمة فيكون تأثيرها سلبي على حتى الجيل-
> ووفقكم الله لحب اهل البيت عليهم السلام ورزقكم شفاعتهم



خيتي أم سيد سراج حياش الله 
ما ذكرتيه هو لفتة طيبة خيتي وغائب عن بعض الناس 
صحيح عند التباهي والتفاخر في عمل مثل هذه السفرة سيؤثر على 
إستمرار هذا العمل وتقديمه بالشكل الصحيح 
سيصبح مثل بعض حفلات الزواج المبالغ فيها مع أن السفرة لأم البنين عليها السلام لاتقارن بالزواج ........لكن 

الجيل القادم إذا رأى هذا الشيء فسيتكاسل عن فعل هذا الأمر الرائع 

رحم الله والديك خيتي 

جزاك الله كل خير 

فمان الله

----------


## soosah2

عفوا اسمحوا لي انا احس ان هذا مو اسراف بالعكس احنا مهما صرفنا وبذلنا لأهل البيت هذا مو كفاية ومحسوب الك ان شاء الله وام البنين ما راح تضيع رزقك على هذا المبلغ بالعكس ما تخسر شيء 
غذا السالفة اصلا مو على انها بركة على انها زي ما يقولون بالعامية ( فشخرة ) اوافقكم بس اذا الواحد دافعنها من طيب قلبه بركة فاسمحوا لي اني اكون معارضة لك في هذي النقطة 
تقبلوا مروري 
وابي اذكركم في النهاية 
( ان الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد من الود قضية )
اختكم 
soosah2

----------


## ام سيد سراج

السلام عليك ياأم البنين يازوجة امير المؤمنين ويامن اصبحت اماً ومربية لاحفاد الرسول المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وشريكة السيدة زينب عليها السلام في المصاب صلى الله عليك وعلى روحك الطاهرة وجمعنا الله معك في الآخرة وشفاعتك في الدنيا 
اخيتي البركه والطهارة من ام البنين ولو بقليل من الماء وكل انسان يقدم لام البنين مايستطيع من المال معك اختي ولكن لويكون بغير الاكلات والاطباق الزائده عن الحد حتى لايكون اسراف وبدل هذا المال بصدقه بأسم ام البنين او قراءة ختمة قرأن بأسم ام البنين افضل  وشكراً اختي على رأيك وجعلنا الله واياك من محبين ام البنين وفي ولاية محمد واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------


## ام سيد سراج

السلام عليك ياأم البنين يازوجة امير المؤمنين ويامن اصبحت اماً ومربية لاحفاد الرسول المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وشريكة السيدة زينب عليها السلام في المصاب صلى الله عليك وعلى روحك الطاهرة وجمعنا الله معك في الآخرة وشفاعتك في الدنيا 
اخيتي البركه والطهارة من ام البنين ولو بقليل من الماء وكل انسان يقدم لام البنين مايستطيع من المال معك اختي ولكن لويكون بغير الاكلات والاطباق الزائده عن الحد حتى لايكون اسراف وبدل هذا المال بصدقه بأسم ام البنين او قراءة ختمة قرأن بأسم ام البنين افضل وشكراً اختي على رأيك وجعلنا الله واياك من محبين ام البنين وفي ولاية محمد واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------


## واحد فاضي

> عفوا اسمحوا لي انا احس ان هذا مو اسراف بالعكس احنا مهما صرفنا وبذلنا لأهل البيت هذا مو كفاية ومحسوب الك ان شاء الله وام البنين ما راح تضيع رزقك على هذا المبلغ بالعكس ما تخسر شيء 
> غذا السالفة اصلا مو على انها بركة على انها زي ما يقولون بالعامية ( فشخرة ) اوافقكم بس اذا الواحد دافعنها من طيب قلبه بركة فاسمحوا لي اني اكون معارضة لك في هذي النقطة 
> تقبلوا مروري 
> وابي اذكركم في النهاية 
> ( ان الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد من الود قضية )
> اختكم 
> soosah2



أختي الكريمة soosah2 حياش الله 

أخي بداية بالتأكيد إن إختلاف ارأي لا يفسد للود قضية أبداً 

بالنسبة لما ذكرتيه أختي وأنه مهما الإنسان صرف لأهل البيت عليهم السلام أكيد مو كفايه لكن >>>>>

بالنسبة لسفرة أم البنين عليها السلام فإنما هو طعام يقدم للمشاركين في الدعاء والتوسل والطلب 

لكن الفشخرة الزائدة على الحد المعقول هنا هو الغير محبب أبداً ، وهو يؤثر سلباً على الموالين الغير قادرين على دفع المبالغ الطائلة التي يدفعها بعض المقتدرين وهنا نقطة الخلاف (في الرأي ) 

أما انها عن طيب خاطر فمن يعمل هذا لن يدفع الا عن طيب خاطر أكييييييييد والا فهو لن يكلف نفسه منذ البداية ......

بعض الاشخاص لا يستطيع دفع أكثر من الف ريال لإقامة السفرة فيرى أمامه بعض العقبات التي تمنعه من فعل هذا ....( لابد أن يدفع لبعض الهدايا - لابد أن تدفع لزيادة الأكل - لابد أن تدفع لأجرة الملاية -لابد أن تدفع لهذا وذاك ) فلا يقيم التوسل والدعاء بسبب هذه العقبات 


عموماً نحن هنا لا ندعو لتقليص إقامة السفرة بقدر ما نحاول أن نلفت النظر لأن الغرض من إقامتها هو في الأصل للتوسل والدعاء وطلب البركة من السيدة الجليلة أم البنين عليها السلام 


سين سؤال :- لو قام هذا المقتدر بدفع جزء من المبلغ الذي سوف ينفق لأقامة السفرة وأعطاه لكفالة يتيم من المسلمين وأهدى هذه الكفالة الى أم البنين عليها السلام فهل هذا العمل أفضل أم لا ؟؟؟



لك خالص التحيات

----------


## ابو طارق

*نحن في لبنان  نسميه * 

*مجلس  عزاء* 

*ان كان للامام عليه السلام* 

*او لاي مناسبة* 

*وهذه المجالس مستمرة في كل بيوت المؤمنين* 

*وقليل من يدعوا اليها في  حسينية او مكان عام* 

*الا في مناسبات الوفاة   بعد اسبوع على الوفاة للفقيد او الفقيدة* 

*ولا تسمى عندنا  سفرة * 

*تكلفة  الاسبوع  تقريبا  وتكون الدعوة  عامة  بحدود  4.000 ريال وليس اكثر* 

*اما تكلفة  مجلس العزاء  في البيوت  لا تتعدى  ال 500ريال  ل25 مدعوا* 

*وبرنامج  المجلس كما  يلي* 

*قرأة القرآن الكريم * 

*كلمة موجهة من  الشيخ  او  الملاية للحاضرين * 

*السيرة الحسينية  * 

*لطمية  خفيفة   ( ليس  دائما )* 

*والسلام عليكم* 

*بدون تبذير وتكاليف  غير ضرورية   مع استمرارية في اقامة* 

*المجالس الحسينية  وليس بمناسبات معينة  فقط* 

*عندي  جاري  رحمة الله علية  اجاوره منذ  25 سنه * 

*ويقيم  اسبوعيا  مجلس  وحتى بعد وفاته  ما زالت عائلته تقيم* 

*المجلس  في كل يوم جمعة وبدون توقف* 


*مع كل  تقدير واحترام  ابني  ((ابو زين ))  موضوعك رائع ومفيد * 

*ابو  طارق*

----------


## EeMoOo®

حلو الموضوع .....
الحمدلله عندنا وفي محيطي الخاص هالأمور تتسم بالبساطة .... السفرة بركة واخر هم آل البيت هو الطعام ... فليش التكلف ,,,؟ واول مرة اسمع يوزعو هدايا في سفرة ام البنين ....! حشا هذي صارت ناصفة مو مجلس نعي واحيانا مولد ...! 
بصراحة الأعمال الروحية والمعنوية خير وابقى ................ ومو ان اهل البيت مايستاهلوا لاسمح الله ولكن 
بهالمبلغ ممكن نسوي عمل ونهدي ثوابه لصاحب المجلس

----------


## واحد فاضي

الوالد العزيز أبو طارق 
السلام عليكم 




> *نحن في لبنان نسميه* 
> *مجلس عزاء* 
> *ان كان للامام عليه السلام* 
> *او لاي مناسبة* 
> *هذه المجالس التي تقام هي إما بنذر ينذره المؤمنون* 
> *وما تفضلت به الوالد العزيز هي كما أعتقد تسمى لدينا (عادة )*
> *وهذه المجالس مستمرة في كل بيوت المؤمنين* 
> *وقليل من يدعوا اليها في حسينية او مكان عام* 
> *الا في مناسبات الوفاة بعد اسبوع على الوفاة للفقيد او الفقيدة* 
> ...





لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان الوالد العزيز أبو طارق على جميل ما تفضلت به 

أسعدني تواجك والدنا

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> حلو الموضوع .....
> الحمدلله عندنا وفي محيطي الخاص هالأمور تتسم بالبساطة .... السفرة بركة واخر هم آل البيت هو الطعام ... فليش التكلف ,,,؟ واول مرة اسمع يوزعو هدايا في سفرة ام البنين ....! حشا هذي صارت ناصفة مو مجلس نعي واحيانا مولد ...! 
> بصراحة الأعمال الروحية والمعنوية خير وابقى ................ ومو ان اهل البيت مايستاهلوا لاسمح الله ولكن 
> بهالمبلغ ممكن نسوي عمل ونهدي ثوابه لصاحب المجلس



خيتي EeMoOo® مرحبتين 

الحمد لله رب العالمين أن تواجدك في سفرة لا يتم فيه التبذير والإسراف 

هل تعلمين أختي الكريمة أن بعض الناس لا تكتمل في نظرهم عمل السفرة الا بالهدايا .

فعلاً خيتي أهل البيت عليهم السلام يستاهلوا الروح مو بس بذل الغالي والنفيس 

لكن ليس بالتبذير والإسراف 

وكما تفضلت أختي الكريمة ....لو يتم بهذه المبالغ عمل خيري ويهدى بإسم صاحب المجلس يكون أفضل 


تقبلي خالص تحياتي

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
ممممممممم  :huuh: 
سفرة ام البنين سلام الله عليها
لول تحس فيها البركه
والناس جايه تتسمع عن حق وحقيقه 
مو زي الحين..×××
وحده الله يسلمها ما تكتشف ان عندها نص درزن بنات الله يحفظهم لا اصكهم عين تسدحهم بس  :wink:  << مو تصدقو
بس فعلا ما نتكشف ان عندها هالماااشااء الله تبارك الرحمن الا ليلة السفره  :huh: 
ايييه صدق صدق صفاعه..وهمي دبتي..
يعني ما تشوف رقعتهم في اي مناسبه واي قرايه الا في هالليله .. !!!!!  :noworry: 
لو ماا تسمعو بعد القرايه الا الصراخ يصرخ
ما عطيتونا من هالشي الفلاني
واللي تفلص بتها .. روحي اخذي لش ما عطووش 
قسم قسمات تحس روحك رايح بوفيه مفتوح مو سموعه.. :weird: 
لو مجاعة افريقيا!!!  :wacko: 
والا فلانه تقول :
ــ يابو فلان بيت فلان لوشفتهم ويش سوو في سفرتهم يوووو حطو هيك ووزعو هيكات
اذا الله بلغني بسوي زيها واحسن واكشخ 
تلاقيه الفقير ابو فلان قلبه طاح في بطنه وبعفويه وفي قلبه..بل بل بل الله لا يبلغش اذا هذي سواياش,, :weird: 
ههههههه استغفر الله :toung:  :embarrest: 
وتالي تقوول: سلام الله على ام البنين تستاهل << ندري تستااااهل بس الأسراف مو طبعهم ولا آمرونا به سلام الله عليهم
والله اهل البيت بريئين من هالسوالف وهالأسراف اللي مو طبيعي
والغرض منها واضح بركه لا اكثر .. 
وكم تكاليفها..
ياخوك مالي خبره بهالسوالف ولا جربت اسأل امي كم تكلف . :nosweat: . اذا سالتها كم تكلفش رديت ليكم خبر..<< دايما شغلها ناقص ..اطلعي براااااا  :angry:  
يسلموو خيي عالطرح الواقعي 
وعجل يافرج الله  
يعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي أميرة المرح 




> مرحبا
> 
> مرحبتين
> ممممممممم 
> سفرة ام البنين سلام الله عليها
> لول تحس فيها البركه
> والناس جايه تتسمع عن حق وحقيقه
> 
> مو زي الحين..×××
> ...





الف شكر لك خيتي على التواجد الكريم 

فمان الله

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*اولا : الناس تتسمع للبركة والثواب*
*ثانيأ : مايصلح فيها التفاخر فالناس سواسية*
*سفرة ام البنين لو 500 ريال ( على حسب المستمعين ) يكفيها زي ماقلت الناس تتسمع وتاخذ بركة ما تاكل*
*انا امي سوتها ماكلفت 700 ريال مع الملايه والشغلات هذي الي تعرفوها*
*الاسرف حراااااام*

----------


## سهل

السلام عليكم

تحية للجميع

اسمحو لي ان اتشارك معكم في هذا الطرح المميز

هناك مبالغه في بعض جوانب اقامة المحافل العبادية

وبما ان هذه السفرة من العبادة اي منوطه بالدعاء والتوسل وووو 

فأني اقارنها بعشرة محرم وكيفية الأسراف في تلك الأيام

غالبا ما نجد ان هناك ربط مباشر بين الاكل والحضور وهذا ليس تعميم وانما هي ملاحظة وقد طرحت من قبل 
كثير من الخطباء 

الا وهي ان هناك كثير من الناس يتفننون في المأكولات في مثل هذه المحافل وينسون او يتناسون الهدف الأهم وهي العبادة والتقرب والتوسل لله عز وجل عن طريق اوليائه

وهذا ليس من البخل ابدا بقدر ما هو بعد عن الاسراف والتبذير الذي نهي عنه

الخيرة دئما في الوسطيه فلا تبذير ولا بخل

فما يكفي 10 اشخاص يفيهم لا داعي لزيادة 

ولي اقرتاح في هذا المقام 

الا وهو ان يكون نصف ما يقام في تلك اليلة او جزء منه يرسل للاسر المحتاجه وهنا سيكون الخير اكثر بمعنى 
ان لا نزيد في الكمية بل نقطع من اسهمنا لتكون المساهمه فعليه ويكون اثرها على النفس اقوى

هناك من يقول لا ما يصير الأمام يستاهل اكثر

الأمام لن يأكل وام البنين لن تأكل انت من سيئكل 

هم يطلبون منك ان تتبع نهجهم وخطهم 

فهل كانوا من الأكلين بل كانوا قليلين الاكل والأدلة كثيرة

كانوا كثيرين العبادة والتوسل لله رغم عظمة شأنهم 

فكيف ستكون انت مثلهم ام !!!!!!

سلام الله عليك ايا ام البنين

جل احترامي

سهل

----------


## نــ 86 ــور

موضوع يستحق النقاش
تُشكر أخي على طرح هذا الموضوع الذي يستحق الالتفات اليه
وحنا تونا قبل يومين كنا نتكلم عن هالموضوع

هو الغرض كله من السفرة او النذر عموما تأدية النذر وأخذ البركة من الاكل اللي يتوزع

فماله داعي كل هالشي اللي يصير والاسراف

ومشكور أخي مرة ثانية

----------


## طالب البيان

السلام عليكم 
المشكلة انهم يخلو الواحد يفكر الف مررررة قبل لاينذر 
الى ام البنين  ليش هذا الاسراف ليش ما تقتصر على 
اشياء بسيطة !!

----------

